

The age of mass innovation - davidw
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9928291

======
uuilly
The economist has a special report on innovation this week. There are 8
articles similar to this one and as of now none are subscription only:

see upper right: <http://www.economist.com/printedition/>

------
brianfrank
What do you think might happen if the federal government tried to implement a
centralized innovation initiative?: Would it be a joke? a moderate success? a
non-entitiy? or could it even be counter-productive?

~~~
david
If modern art is any indication, it would be mostly a joke/counter-productive,
with a few successes.

